# Sinn 556 !!



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi folks... 
Had some time to spare and thought id take a few shots of my new baby:-! Ive had this about a week or so now and love every bit of it. Love the double AR on this every time i glance at my wrist 
Here are some pics...apologies for the finger smudges and lint!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a very classic piece you have there Ian. Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Love the 556, especially that gloss dial.


----------



## cipsaz (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine doesn't have blue screws :think:


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats. Love the clean dial!


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

really nice piece.enjoy it.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## SHL-5 (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice indeed but a tad small. Wish they had a 42mm 556....


----------



## hammy86 (Dec 22, 2009)

What is lug to lug distance on this watch?


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

hammy86 said:


> What is lug to lug distance on this watch?


for strap/bracelet? it is 20mm.

i like the smaller size of the 556 as opposed to the other 42mm divers i wear.. it is a nice change and wears very nicely on my effeminate wrist :-!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations. Very nice, and great photos too.


----------



## hammy86 (Dec 22, 2009)

naihet said:


> for strap/bracelet? it is 20mm.


No, lug to lug distance.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

hammy86 said:


> No, lug to lug distance.


45mm as measured by Neil @ chronomaster...
thickness is 11.5mm :-!


----------



## Xkalifornian (Feb 20, 2009)

11.5? Watchbuys lists the thickness at 10. Does anyone know the true thickness?


----------



## aerovac63 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just picked up a used 556 #408 and love the symplistic but classic look. 
Awesome value for the $. The next big decision is what to purchase next
the U1 or UX Congrats

Kent


----------



## RyanA (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure. Chronomaster also lists the 856 at 11.5mm as well. Watchbuys lists the 856 as 10.7 mm and Sinn lists it at 11mm. Both Sinn and watchbuys list the 556 and 656 as 10mm. :think:

I have no idea who is correct. Maybe some owners could measure their watches with calipers?


----------



## searat (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Ian - I'm a big fan of the 556, a classic, simple dial, a brilliant watch - I have the next serial number to yours, received last week from Chronomaster in the UK - not as nicely decorated as yours (I used to own number 1126 which was beautifully finished) but there seems to be a lot of variation in the finish of the movements. On the plus side this one has only lost 1 second in the last four days, so very happy.








Best wishes from Wales,
Steve



naihet said:


>


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

My 556 is as sparsely decorated. Blued screws and all, but not the finish in the 2nd pic. Still though, I agree the proof is in the pudding. It's either +0, or +1, no worse than +3. In the last two days it's gained nada. I'll eventually stop being so anal about checking, but it's very satisfying to see.

I never managed to get a decent pic of the back so here's a better one of the front, on a darn nice chrono aviator strap from Watchworx. I got this one because it tapers to 18mm and fits the Sinn buckle.


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi,

I also love my 556.
It´s my cheapest and smallest watch but I adore it. 

Here some pics... ;-)


----------



## cubanmexican (Sep 14, 2010)

love the simplicity of that dial!!!!!!


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

searat said:


> Hi Ian - I'm a big fan of the 556, a classic, simple dial, a brilliant watch - I have the next serial number to yours, received last week from Chronomaster in the UK - not as nicely decorated as yours (I used to own number 1126 which was beautifully finished) but there seems to be a lot of variation in the finish of the movements. On the plus side this one has only lost 1 second in the last four days, so very happy.
> 
> Best wishes from Wales,
> Steve


Looks great Steve. Congrats! the 556 is now my daily wearer considering how versatile it is. the pierced lugs means i change my straps and bracelet quite often. Interesting to see such variation in decoration especailly from serials so close to one another. 
I made it a point to ask that the AD search out one with full decoration ;-)


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, it takes seconds to change shoes with drilled lug holes. Speaking of new shoes...



Toshi strap taking the 556 back to its roots.


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

wow. strikingly beautiful in its simplicity. drool worthy |>


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

The strap isn't as orange in reality. It's a Toshi cocoa. I can't go outside and get a natural light wristshot, because I stupidly wore the Sinn strap for an entire day last week, and I got a wicket rash from it. I'm past the gross stage, but I can't be rubbing it with a strap either. My wrist is nekkid. 

But it does just suit it beautifully. I thought the Chronissimo was THE combo, and sure it's pretty fun, but the Toshi is the natural match.


----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

just ordered mine from watchbuys.com expecting delivery on this thursday nov 18th,2010


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

If loving this is wrong, I don't wanna be right:


----------



## countryln (Nov 17, 2010)

naihet said:


> Hi folks...
> Had some time to spare and thought id take a few shots of my new baby:-! Ive had this about a week or so now and love every bit of it. Love the double AR on this every time i glance at my wrist
> Here are some pics...apologies for the finger smudges and lint!


I'm right behind you on this. It's as simple, elegant and manly a watch as I've ever seen. Hoping to get mine in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

I gotta disagree on manly. It's useful and serves its purpose, making it suitable for women also. It's for the man that doesn't have to prove anything by the size of his watch. ;-)


----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, my 556 is very accurate, it is keeping +1 sec over night, and 0 sec on wrist! impressive!! 
it is far the best time keeper among my small collection- omega PO 42mm black/white(+3/day), rolex sea dweller(+2/day)


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Sinn 656 case size is 38.5x45.4x10.8mm*



RyanA said:


> ... Maybe some owners could measure their watches with calipers?


Hello,

The Sinn 656 case measures 38.5 x 45.4 x 10.8 mm. The dial
is 30 mm. The 656 does not look or feel like a small watch,
but it will fit smaller wrists.

Thanks everyone for posting photos.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Sinn 656 case size is 38.5x45.4x10.8mm*

Anyone think the 556 with leather strap can pass for a dress watch at suit and tie events? Or too casual for that?


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Sinn 656 case size is 38.5x45.4x10.8mm*



mr_raider said:


> Anyone think the 556 with leather strap can pass for a dress watch at suit and tie events? Or too casual for that?


I think so..the strap classes it up a little compared to the bracelet imo. You also get a choice of straps so depending on which color strap combination you use, itll look the part.
Here it is on the bracelet i recently received.


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Sinn 656 case size is 38.5x45.4x10.8mm*

Yeah that's the cool thing. It dresses up or down. No one has to know that it can be comfy on a nato or rubber, and go for a 200m swim but you.


----------

